# Las vegas---need asap



## myra2b (Apr 12, 2016)

Need a rental for check in 4/16/16 - 4/23/16
Las Vegas, NV

Prefer a 2bedroom, but open to others if not.  
Reply with what you have.
Thanks in advance


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2016)

Have you checked RCI?  Always lots of cheap last minute rentals there for LV.


----------



## myra2b (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks Denise.  I'm not a member of RCI.  Are you a member of RCI?


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 12, 2016)

myra2b said:


> Thanks Denise.  I'm not a member of RCI.  Are you a member of RCI?



Unfortunately, a member of RCI could not be of help to you, since RCI reservations may not be rented.


----------



## myra2b (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you for your response.  I was a member of RCI years and years ago so I'm sure a lot has changed since then.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2016)

If you belong to any exchange companies, I'd check with all of them, because LV always has a lot of cheap rentals.  I'd also check the free exchange companies like DAE.


----------



## jacknsara (Apr 12, 2016)

*Endless Vacations?*

https://www.endlessvacationrentals....:"34","SavedHotelName":"","SavedResortID":""}


----------



## awa (Apr 12, 2016)

Right now it looks like I could get you a two bedroom at Cancun Resort Las Vegas or a 1 bedroom at Polo Towers Suites, either for $500. If you're interested in either I can check again tonight to see if they're still available.


----------



## myra2b (Apr 12, 2016)

Let me know if it's available AWA and I'll check with the husband.  Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2016)

awa said:


> Right now it looks like I could get you a two bedroom at Cancun Resort Las Vegas or a 1 bedroom at Polo Towers Suites, either for $500. If you're interested in either I can check again tonight to see if they're still available.



Are these exchanges?


----------



## myra2b (Apr 12, 2016)

I've checked both RCI and II and they don't have anything for these dates.


----------



## awa (Apr 12, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Are these exchanges?



They are point rentals available on the DRI site.


----------



## awa (Apr 12, 2016)

myra2b said:


> Let me know if it's available AWA and I'll check with the husband.  Thank you!



I was on my phone earlier which isn't the best user interface.  I'm on my laptop now and the results have come up a little bit different.  The Cancun unit doesn't show up at the same price anymore, but there are these three:

Desert Paradise Resort: 1 bedroom for $475, 2 bedroom for $550
https://www.expedia.com/Las-Vegas-H...out=04/23/2016&rm1=a2&swp=swp#rooms-and-rates

Polo Towers Suites: 1 bedroom for $500.
https://www.expedia.com/Las-Vegas-H...out=04/23/2016&rm1=a2&swp=swp#rooms-and-rates

I've never done a points rental for someone else before (I'm actually staying in a points rental for myself right now, though) so I'm open to your suggestions regarding how to ensure mutual security with the booking, etc.  They are non-refundable for me once I book.

Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## myra2b (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent you a PM Awa.


----------

